# Biken um Braunschweig



## vwbasti (27. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin gestern nach Braunschweig gezogen und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach schönen Bike-Gebieten in der Nähe. Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Ich will auch ab und zu in den Harz fahren (mit Studententicket ist das ja kostenlos). Allerdings war ich noch nie dort und kenne mich nicht aus. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Z.B. welchen Ort/Bahnhof aussteigen, wo lang fahren, wo gibts schöne Trails?

Danke!
Gruß


----------



## mucho (29. September 2009)

schließe mich der suche mal an... habe jetzt mein studium hier in BS begonnen und würde auch gern weiterhin aufm rad trainieren. fahre leistungsorientiert mtb und hin und wieder rr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaD (30. September 2009)

Schaut doch mal hier in die Interessengemeinschaft rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=16


----------



## Thalor (1. Oktober 2009)

Für Studis gibt's da auch noch ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre mehrmals die Woche Runden ähnlich dieser hier:

KLICK 

Startpunkt ist in der Regel ab Theater oder Prinzenpark. Beim Tempo bin ich bzw. sind wir auch flexibel. Ich zeig euch gerne ein paar schöne Ecken, auch im Dunkeln  also einfach melden.


----------



## mucho (4. Oktober 2009)

das doch die runde der gruppe des unisports?!
am donnerstag will ich auf jeden fall fahren... vielleicht auch morgen.
habe diese woche 2 biker gertroffen und werde mit denen am mittwoch 16.30 ne runde drehen. möchte noch jemand mit??


----------



## Edith L. (5. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? 

Langweiliger kann man eine Elmtour nicht mehr gestalten! 
Mit einer bisher nie dagewesenen Konsequenz an wirklich allen Highlights vorbei geradelt!


----------



## vwbasti (5. Oktober 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Langweiliger kann man eine Elmtour nicht mehr gestalten!
> Mit einer bisher nie dagewesenen Konsequenz an wirklich allen Highlights vorbei geradelt!



Wo sind denn die Highlights? Kenne mich hier nicht aus, nenn doch bitte ein paar!


----------



## Thalor (5. Oktober 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Langweiliger kann man eine Elmtour nicht mehr gestalten!





Doch, bevor er aus dem Elm rausfährt hat er noch nen Trail drin, den man durch geschickte Abfahrt in Erkerode noch auslassen könnte! 




vwbasti schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Highlights? Kenne mich hier nicht aus, nenn doch bitte ein paar!



Mit Worten beschreiben wird schwierig - da hilft im wesentlichen nur selbst auskundschaften.


----------



## Edith L. (5. Oktober 2009)

Das wirklich schlimmste an dieser Tour ist, dass er tatsächlich bis zur Renterkuchendünnekaffeabsteige runterfährt und den Abzweig auf halber Höhe völlig ignoriert! 
Das ist komplette Höchststrafe und disqualifiziert für alle Ewigkeit!

Ganz schlimm ist auch, dass der Kuxberg nur zur Hälfte erklommen wird! 

Offenbar besteht zudem eine Vorliebe für Forstwegautobahnen! Auch das geht im Elm wesentlich konsequenter!

Bis auf den Trail, auf der Karte "oberhalb" von Erkerode, kann man das alles auf einer Backe mit nem Trekkingrad fahren! 
Da fährt ihm jeder mit nem Crosser weg! 

Das ist ne Tour bei der man schon mit voller Blase losfahren kann und wenn es richtig drückt zum Pissen rechtzeitig wieder zuhause ist!

Peinlich, peinlich!


----------



## Edith L. (5. Oktober 2009)

Nein und ich gebe hier keine Tourentipps mehr!
Zum Erkunder und Verbinder muß man anscheinend tatsächlich geboren sein und "Neu"gierde ist wohl nicht jedem zu eigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (5. Oktober 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das wirklich schlimmste an dieser Tour ist, dass er tatsächlich bis zur Renterkuchendünnekaffeabsteige runterfährt und den Abzweig auf halber Höhe völlig ignoriert!
> 
> ...
> 
> Peinlich, peinlich!



Altes Lästermaul! 

Allerdings muss ich Dir sagen, dass besagter Trail (Stand Juni 09) ca. zur Hälfte von Landmaschinen planiert wurde. 


P.S.: Erschreckend, wie fundiert Du die gastronomische Qualität dieser Lokalität im Reitlingstal beurteilen kannst!


----------



## Edith L. (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bilde mir eben gerne persönlich eine Meinung!


----------



## Thalor (5. Oktober 2009)

Vorzugsweise über jede gastronomische Einrichtung, an der Du vorbei kommst?


----------



## mucho (17. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand lust morgen eine runde zu drehen?


----------



## Thalor (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenns denn trocken bleibt scho.
Wann wo und wohin solls denn gehen?


----------



## mucho (17. Oktober 2009)

da ich mich hier noch nicht auskenne und morgen noch nichts vorhabe wäre ich absolut flexibel solang es kein nightride wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (17. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann schlage ich einen Trip in die Asse vor - dann ist wenigstends strahlendes Wetter garantiert.

Start 13:00 ab Helmstedter Str. Ecke Erzberg ?
(Da ist ne Ampel und noch ein Feldweg, der auf der Google Karte nicht eingezeichnet ist)


----------

